
Yoshua Bengio, Revered Architect of AI, Has Some Ideas About What to Build Next - alexcnwy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/yoshua-bengio-revered-architect-of-ai-has-some-ideas-about-what-to-build-next
======
alexcnwy
"I don’t think we’re anywhere close today to the level of intelligence of a
two-year-old child. But maybe we have algorithms that are equivalent to lower
animals, for perception. And we’re gradually climbing this ladder in terms of
tools that allow an entity to explore its environment."

His points on grounded language learning and meta learning are really
interesting...

~~~
ilaksh
The thing is that the importance of grounding has been well known in the field
of AGI for many years.

Where I think the big impact of these guys in the field of AGI besides
mainstreaming ideas that have been around for awhile, is in finding ways to
improve the models created by deep learning to be more abstract and accurate.
Assuming that is possible. They are putting out papers about things like
disentangled representations. That is how deep learning get grounded language
understanding.

------
mathgenius
"What are the elements of higher-level cognition? Causality is one element of
it, and there’s also reasoning and planning, imagination, and credit
assignment ..."

I don't think we have any clue about the answer to this question. Reasoning
and planning, etc., it's just epiphenomena of consciousness.

